# Sticky  How to root your TF300!



## Firemars (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey guys!
There are two ways to root your TF300. The first one is for a locked bootloader, and the second one is for if your bootloader is unlocked. 

Locked bootloader:
You must be on Build number 9.4.3.17 (Check at settings -> about tablet). If you have already updated to .26, than you must downgrade. The easiest method is this.

Once you are on .17, you can root your TF300 using the apk file in this thread. Just follow the steps, Now you have root! 

If you want to update to .26 again and want to keep your root, you must download OTA RootKeeper. This will let you save your root and restore it after you have done the OTA update. Just open the app, follow the steps, and you're good to go = update. Warning: OTA RootKeeper will not work if you manually update your TF300!

Unlocked bootloader:
You first need to flash a recovery. I recommend TeamWin's Recovery Project. ClockworkMod Recovery is of course also a great option.

Once you have either TWRP or CWM, you just have to flash the zip in this post.

Make sure to thank the makers of the apps & methods 
Cheers


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

First!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Firemars (Jan 1, 2012)

wideopn11 said:


> First!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Niiiiccceeeeee


----------



## das7771 (Jun 24, 2011)

This worked well for me. However, when I first installed and ran the apk, I kept getting a "no exploit found' message. So I restarted my tab, and still same issue...After I chose the unroot option and then ran the exploit again, all is working well. I am now rooted and ready to start screwing things up....LOL..


----------



## Firemars (Jan 1, 2012)

das7771 said:


> This worked well for me. However, when I first installed and ran the apk, I kept getting a "no exploit found' message. So I restarted my tab, and still same issue...After I chose the unroot option and then ran the exploit again, all is working well. I am now rooted and ready to start screwing things up....LOL..


Hmm, didn't get this myself, did anyone else experience this?


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

das7771 said:


> This worked well for me. However, when I first installed and ran the apk, I kept getting a "no exploit found' message. So I restarted my tab, and still same issue...After I chose the unroot option and then ran the exploit again, all is working well. I am now rooted and ready to start screwing things up....LOL..


I think thats normal, just needed to move to step 2 and should be good. Sounds like its working though so call it a win.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

OK so now I have downgraded, rooted and ran OTA rootkeeper. How do I get back on the OTA now. Checking for updates says no update available. Or am I just being impatient?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> OK so now I have downgraded, rooted and ran OTA rootkeeper. How do I get back on the OTA now. Checking for updates says no update available. Or am I just being impatient?


From Asus unlock tool site which we obviously didn't read lol "and can no longer receive ASUS software updates"


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> OK so now I have downgraded, rooted and ran OTA rootkeeper. How do I get back on the OTA now. Checking for updates says no update available. Or am I just being impatient?


If you unlock and install recovery you can flash the root package after manually updating to .29.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

wideopn11 said:


> If you unlock and install recovery you can flash the root package after manually updating to .29.


Yeah thats what I ended up doing.


----------



## listerism (May 4, 2012)

I have unlocked my TF300T using the Asus unlocking tool, but I still don't have root access. When I rebooted my tablet I saw the words "The Device is Unlocked." in the upper left corner, but when I installed AdAway I got the message: "Rooted Android required." I installed Orbot from the Tor Project and I got the message "Your device does not appear to be rooted or provide 'Superuser' access. I installed the Android Terminal Emulator app. When I type su at the shell prompt I see the message "Permission denied." I know that with a PC linux system like Ubuntu or CentOS I would set the root password during installation or boot into single user mode and reset the root password using "passwd."

Is there something else that I have to do to get root access? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

listerism said:


> I have unlocked my TF300T using the Asus unlocking tool, but I still don't have root access. When I rebooted my tablet I saw the words "The Device is Unlocked." in the upper left corner, but when I installed AdAway I got the message: "Rooted Android required." I installed Orbot from the Tor Project and I got the message "Your device does not appear to be rooted or provide 'Superuser' access. I installed the Android Terminal Emulator app. When I type su at the shell prompt I see the message "Permission denied." I know that with a PC linux system like Ubuntu or CentOS I would set the root password during installation or boot into single user mode and reset the root password using "passwd."
> 
> Is there something else that I have to do to get root access? Any help is appreciated.


unlocking is different than rooting. You need to follow the directions in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Firemars (Jan 1, 2012)

NatemZ said:


> unlocking is different than rooting. You need to follow the directions in the first post of this thread.


I have updated the first post with an easier method for if your bootloader is unlocked.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

It's about time the wiki page got updated with the rooting methods, no?

I'll be working on them today if I get a chance and if Birdman has fixed the speed issues. Otherwise, everyone should feel welcome to contribute.


----------



## born2run (Jun 11, 2011)

Firemars said:


> Hmm, didn't get this myself, did anyone else experience this?


Nevermind, got out working. I had to open superuser then rerun the exploit... weird but it's working!

I am experiencing the same thing however if I click unroot it says:

su removal may have failed, info below.
Permission denied

When I go into Voodoo I have checks next to Superuser app installed, Device rooted, & Filesystem supports root protection but Root permission granted and Protected su copy available are not checked.

I downgraded to .17 without problems...any help?


----------



## marvinandroid (Jun 10, 2012)

hi people, I have my device unlocked with build .29 and wanted to root with teamwin..question is, do i need to downgrade to .17 to proceed?


----------



## Firemars (Jan 1, 2012)

marvinandroid said:


> hi people, I have my device unlocked with build .29 and wanted to root with teamwin..question is, do i need to downgrade to .17 to proceed?


No need for that! You have to flash TWRP in fastboot. Follow the Recovery image/ Fastboot method here. After that, you can reboot in the recovery to get root. Just flash the zip attached to this post.

Feel free to ask more questions


----------



## Hollywoods14 (Mar 14, 2012)

for locked bootloaders doescthe downgrade and root method still work from the latest .30 build?


----------



## yohanes (Aug 12, 2012)

Firemars said:


> Hey guys!
> There are two ways to root your TF300. The first one is for a locked bootloader, and the second one is for if your bootloader is unlocked.
> 
> Locked bootloader:
> ...


My Asus tf300 has a problem with bootloop. When ever I restart it in cold boot I do not see USB icon to select and only Android Icon and wipre option are available. I have used both of them but it hangs after Asus logo and can not proceeed. Is it possible to flash recovery rom from external SDCARD? is there any other way to help?


----------

